# Remington Model 7 in 7mm-08 for Deer



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all, last Aug I posted a question on the above combo for deer. Well, this last weekend convinced me that I made the right choice. I filled both my tags (got a nice 4x4 and a nice doe) with it. This rifle carries so well and the handling is great for walking all day. Plus the 7mm-08 put down both deer with no problems what so ever. I really think that this is a great combo for this area. If anyone is thinking about this combo - GO FOR IT, you won't be sorry!!

God Bless All!!!!

Greg


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

you are correct, it's a great round for deer. Just make sure if you go on a hunting trip you take 3 times the amount of ammo you think your going to need. Might be tough buying it in a small town hardware store.

congrats on the deer


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

Turner said:


> you are correct, it's a great round for deer. Just make sure if you go on a hunting trip you take 3 times the amount of ammo you think your going to need. Might be tough buying it in a small town hardware store.
> 
> congrats on the deer


??? whats that supposed to mean??? ive got one also and have no problem killing deer and antelope with one shot... so i dont know what your talking about...


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I didn't say you would have a tough time killing deer or antelope. What I was refering to, is that the 7mm-08 is not a common round of ammunition. You will not likely find ammunition outside of a big sporting goods store. So take all your ammo with you, don't rely on finding it on the road.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Turner is not casting judgement on the lethality of the round, merely commenting on the scarcity of ammunition in all but large sporting goods stores. In other words, your not going to find a box of 7-08 Hornandy Light Mags at Charlies Hardware in New Salem, ND.

I have two rifles of that caliber. Great shooters and one will hopefully take an elk this year.


----------



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all, I agree with smalls all Tuner was saying is take more ammo, things do it lost or misplaced (to include ammo in boxes) I see it as better safe than sorry not the ability of the shooter or the round.

Take Care!!!

Greg


----------

